# NYU vs. BU



## willythelum (Apr 22, 2009)

Alright I've narrowed my choice for next year down to these two schools. It seems like a no brainer right? Tisch is universally acclaimed and BU seems to be a tier or two below. Here's why I'm having such trouble.

Tisch is essentially the only thing I really loved at NYU. I wasn't too impressed by their sense of community and the lack of any form of campus bothered me. They say that Washington Square is the "informal" campus, but I really didn't get that from it. NYU also put me into their Liberal Studies Program which essentially means that my freshman year is rigorously structured and I don't get to be in Tisch until sophomore year and I will have a lot of mandatory summer courses. That really isn't helping them. I've talked to a few people who are currently in Tisch and they love it there which is making it all the more tempting.

I visited Boston last week and fell in love with the city. It didn't feel as intimidating as New York while still feeling like it offered the same opportunities in the city. One thing I really liked about BU was that it felt like it was a part of the city without being consumed by it like NYU is. I got a real sense of community and a nice informal campus. Their College of Communication is no Tisch but I still liked what I saw.

Many of you may think I'm crazy for even considering turning down Tisch for something that isn't another elite film school, but I'm just assessing my options. 

(Money is not a factor in my decision.)

Anyone have any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 23, 2009)

I went to BU and enjoyed it. (granted I graduated 10 years ago)

Boston really is a wonderful town to go to school in. I miss it alot - although the area around BU is completely different now from what I've heard. Kenmore Square is supposedly entirely changed.

But enough about that...

It really depends. Tisch would offer a great film education. Is it guarenteed that you'll get into Tisch the next year? Or is that a gamble.

At BU you can't take any production classes until Junior year. Has that changed since I went there?

If you're there solely for the film school side, perhaps go with Tisch... but if you want to balance school and campus/college life... 

Let us know what you decide.


----------

